# Metro Snook and Salmon



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Had a quick troll from the Yak today. I was in and out in under 3 hours and managed a few fish. Got some snook first and all took a Storm Smash Shad and ignored the double clutch. Headed out a few hundred metres and changed lures to a soft plastic squidgy fish in drop bear color. Hit a school of salmon and got a few as well as a few tommies. A passing boat saw me hooked up and trolled around the area for a bit. I caught another few fish but didn't see them get any. They lost interest and soon left. I anchored up nearby and set some bait to the bottom to try for a whiting. After an hour without a bite I up anchored and put the lures back on. Got another few snook before hooking a bigger one. Got it yak side only to see my lure had been swallowed right down. The fish thrashed a bit and cut the 20lb trace, loosing my lure. Tried with a few other lures, but unfortunately that was it and the fish would not touch any other lures I had.

The snook just seem to love the storm smash shad. Got the lures in Canada while I was there on holiday a few years ago. Only got 1 left now and will have to try to chase down some more.

Got a few fillets in the fridge for tonight and got the rest of the fillets in a brine, ready to smoke tomorrow.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Cabela's on sale.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104284080


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

I had a look at those, shipping is $20. Amazon also have them and there are some on ebay for under $10 delivered.
Awesome lure for the price


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Nice bag Kelvin. Tackle World near port rd have more Storm hard bodies than I've seen in other shops. The 80mm Storm Thundercrank Madflash in Holographic Qantas(tm) was my favourite snapper lure til I lost it doing something dumb, and now I can't find it anywhere without a silly shipping bill.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice one Kelvin. You always seem to manage a good feed. It is interesting about what the snook are going for. I must have a lookout those lures you mention.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Good effort Kelvin, 3 hours is a nice time out especially for that haul.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like a nice catch. You found some stinky pike!


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Mike, is there a rabbit hole near by?


----------

